# Fountains Abbey



## avalon 1963 (May 12, 2014)

In September 1955 Fountains Abbey suffered a serious engine failure whilst on route from Goole to Amsterdam. The problem required the vessel to be towed to Great Yarmouth initially then on to Grimsby for repairs. Can anyone recall what the failure was and have any information about this incident.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Here is some info for you.

http://www.aberdeenships.com/single.asp?searchFor=abbey&index=101560

Hawkey01


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

avalon 1963 said:


> In September 1955 Fountains Abbey suffered a serious engine failure whilst on route from Goole to Amsterdam. The problem required the vessel to be towed to Great Yarmouth initially then on to Grimsby for repairs. Can anyone recall what the failure was and have any information about this incident.


Fountains Abbey was on fire and was abandoned in a gale in the 
North Sea February 1962.
The Trawler Boston Spitfire went to the scene and the Spitfires Mate
jumped over the side and rescued the Second Mate of the Fountains
Abbey.
Brian Moyse the mate did get a award for what he did.


----------



## avalon 1963 (May 12, 2014)

*Foutains Abbey*

Many thanks but I am looking for details on the September 1955 incident.


----------



## Transportman (Apr 2, 2007)

Sailed from Goole 21 September 1955 for Amsterdam. Fuel pump packed in when south of the Wash. Watch on deck, when not at the wheel, went down in the engine room and hand pumped the fuel as she made for Yarmouth. Finally towed into Yarmouth 23 September. Left 29 September arriving Grimsby 30 September


----------



## avalon 1963 (May 12, 2014)

Many thanks for this information, have never seen this reported in any book or article


----------



## Transportman (Apr 2, 2007)

My uncle was on her from new for a while. When they went to collect her from Aberdeen she had broken down on trial and was still at sea. Then on arrival at Goole and berthing alongside the quay they rang down for slow astern and the ship went slow ahead ( don't know how that happened) and gave the quay a hefty smack.


----------



## TONY CLYNE (Jan 16, 2014)

A friend of mine collected ship new from Aberdeen and was on it at the time of the incident you refer to, go to Goole on the web/the ships scroll down page through comments to posting by Barry Krebs 22-09 2008 23.08, first hand report, will verify everything Transportman has told you. You will also find a full report of subsequent fire and abandonment in 1962 amongst the comments on that site along with info on other AHL ships. Cheers T.C.


----------

